# Half Life group therapy



## After Effect (Jul 5, 2008)

In this thread we will discuss HeadCrab management, our struggle against the Combine, and how to befriend Wild Antlions.

In Ep2, D.O.G. rips up a strider... did you find its Brain?


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)

After Effect said:


> In this thread we will discuss HeadCrab management, our struggle against the Combine, and how to befriend Wild Antlions.In Ep2, D.O.G. rips up a strider... did you find its Brain?


i completed half life 1 and 2 part 1 and 2..but because i haven't played it for so long i forgot what the game was about &lt;_&lt; brilliant game tho


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

excuse me for asking tho but watz half life :huh:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 5, 2008)

Time it takes for radiactive stuff to decay is it not?

Oh and the best game evor  

And yeah i played episode2 twice, 2nd time round i caught the brain in mid air lol, smart it was, kept lighting up, the designs in half life are incredible i reckon, my dad makes models and started scuplting them i was gonna ask him if he could make a strider  

Headcrab, aplly directly to the forehead

Anyone here got Gmod10?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Headcrab, aplly directly to the forehead


isnt it headON? atleast thats the version i know


----------



## After Effect (Jul 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> excuse me for asking tho but watz half life :huh:


It is a realy good "first person shooter" game. Originaly for PC but now its avalable on the major gaming consoles, it is now called "The Orange Box" and includes 3 games called Half life2 (continuing story), A realy silly-fun team deathmatch

game called Team Fortress, and the crem de la crem, a game called Portal. Portal is First person puzzle game, and is sevearly fun. Your forced to participate as the Test subject for a Portal Gun and excape the clutches of a melovent computer AI (G.L.A.D.0S) that has some fantastic dialog, and she sings you a song when you beat the game.

Glad0s: "Remember at the conclusion of this test, you will be baked, and then there will be Cake."


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 5, 2008)

Summut i saw on youtube


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 5, 2008)

After Effect said:


> Glad0s: "Remember at the conclusion of this test, you will be baked, and then there will be Cake."


"Didn't we have some fun though? Remember when the platform was sliding into the fire pit and I said "Goodbye" and you were like "NO WAY!" and then I was all "We pretended we were going to murder you" That was great!"


----------



## After Effect (Jul 5, 2008)

This Fellow is sporting a fine example of the species _headus-crabus _(headcrab).


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

eww i dont wanna play it... dont like that pic,


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 5, 2008)

YABBA, MY ICING!!!!

LOL also on youtube, anyone got gmod10 then?


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> eww i dont wanna play it... dont like that pic,


you should.its 1 of the best games ever made.


----------



## After Effect (Jul 5, 2008)

It is kind of a scary game. I like to play with the lights low and get into it. In a realy dark and zombie infested area Alyx (the girl who acompanys you through some of the action) grones like a zombie just as your flashlight runs out. Then she gigles and says "got cha!" I was like "you B-tch" then i thought that it was pretty funny that an AI NPC played a trick on me. The game is like a well writen horror story if your squeemish I dont recomend it. Portal however is fun for evreone of all ages.


----------



## spawn (Jul 5, 2008)

Either of you play DoD online?


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)

spawn said:


> Either of you play DoD online?


dod..whats that?i only play bf2142 until i can afford to buy cod4


----------



## Thorska (Jul 31, 2008)

DoD = Day of Defeat, WWII shooter based on Valves source engine

also, massive HL fan here and fan of everything Valve makes to be honest  yes, i did catch the brain and i personally prefer _Poisinous Headcrabbus_ which goes by the common name of "pain in the butt"  

who else is stoked for Left 4 Dead in November? always love zombie appocolyps games and one by Valve is like a dream come true for me


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 1, 2008)

Might be tempted at it on 360, my dads makes models like the resin ones and all and hes just gonna start sculpting a headcrab zombie which should be good :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 1, 2008)

I played half life for a few years before I finally kicked the habit. I loved the rush. Mostly I just played the Opposing Force mod (as many hours of the day I could). My friends and I all had second phone lines and head set phones (back when dialup was the only affordable option). We took winning rather seriously and I saw a few keyboards perish beneath one friend's fists (we lost, occasionally). Eventually, my friends wanted to move on to games that were less interesting to me (Diablo II). That's about when I decided to build a phasmid website. The further I got away from playing games, the further I got from being friends with those guys. It's been almost ten years and they're still doing it full-time. I still think about the game sometimes and am 100% sure I would absolutely get addicted to it if I started up again. But it's a pretty unproductive lifestyle if I remember correctly.

-My name is Peter and I'm a recovering half-life junkie.


----------

